
Official Startup School '07 wiki - jl
http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php
======
Sam_Odio
Nice. We were having some problems with our ISP, which has caused ~2 hrs of
downtime on bluwiki :(

If someone wants to volunteer to condense everything onto one wiki, I'm sure
that'd be appreciated. Otherwise, I guess we could link between the two wikis
or something...

------
danielha
Some of us have been using <http://startup_weekend.bluwiki.com/> to organize
for the last couple weeks.

It's also seemingly down right now, which may actually be a sign to move our
information to the official Wiki. Thanks Jessica.

(edit: Spoke too quickly. It's up again now.)

